
Tesla CEO Elon Musk Says Regular Cars Will Be Like Horses in 20 Years - vasili111
https://www.inverse.com/article/34231-tesla-ceo-elon-musk-says-regular-cars-will-be-like-horses-in-20-years
======
gregjor
Of course. We won't need horses on Mars.

------
coldtea
"Tesla CEO Elon Musk" is mistaken.

